# British investors



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

British investors buy Spain's €1bn Don Quixote airport for just £7,000

British investors buy Spain's â‚¬1bn Don Quixote airport for just £7,000 - Telegraph

The mind boggles.Could do with a few investors down on the Costa del Sol to buy up the hundreds and hundreds of derelict and half built properties that litter the costa.By the way before anybody wants to have a pop at me I don't believe everything in papers.Stopped buying them years ago but if there is any truth in this it just shows how desperate it is.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Actually they didn´t buy the airport! The Terminal building and car parking was not included - sounds like a rip-off to me 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Actually they didn´t buy the airport! The Terminal building and car parking was not included - sounds like a rip-off to me
> 
> Davexf


Read beyond the headline and it states that...yes, it does indeed seem like a rip- off.
It would be encouraging if British or any nationality investors brought real moneyinto Spain and invested in the type of jobs that require skills and actually contribute to building an economy based on something more solid and beneficial to Spanish society rather than the narrow focus of the already overcrowded bar,restaurant and tourist sector with its longhours, low pay and high failure rate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

British or Chinese???

Welcome to Don Quixote airport: cost â‚¬1bn - now it could sell to China for â‚¬10,000 | World news | The Guardian



> * Welcome to Don Quixote airport: cost €1bn - now it could sell to China for €10,000 *
> 
> A Chinese consortium plans to turn the vast ghost airport at Ciudad Real in barren central Spain into a global freight hub


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A consortium of British and Chinese perhaps


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In El País it just said a Chinese consortium called Tzaneen was buying it, no mention of British investment.

Perhaps the Telegraph thinks China is still part of the British Empire.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> In El País it just said a Chinese consortium called Tzaneen was buying it, no mention of British investment.


In truth in the global world it is very difficult to determine who the owners are and even more difficult as to what the intention is.

Remember red faces in the US when they attacked "British Pertroleum" (meaning BP ) only to find that the americans were the biggest share-holders 

I suspect this isn't as simple as buying an airport or even part of it. After all an airport without planes and passengers is bu**er all use to anyone.

But if it creates even 20 jobs for a year or two all well and good.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

Reuters refers to "a group of international investors" and says "The group of investors, dubbed Tzaneen International, said in a statement it intended to invest up to 100 million euros in developing the airport to make it a main entry point for Chinese companies to Europe."

The Guardian story linked to in xabiachica's post above says Tzaneen International is "a Chinese company set up in March with just €4,000 in capital". 

The Times says the company was formed especially to make the bid, and describes the investors as Chinese.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Maybe the investors would also like to purchase Malaga airport's second runway and fire station - both are brand new and virtually unused:rofl: .

My impression is that there were many more part built buildings around the countryside at the end of the 90's than there are now? :typing:


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Based on the last few pages on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/802762-modelo-720-first-fine-imposed-3.html I think the investor is known to us and is actually Micronesian. Señor Rabbitcat, 'fess up.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Helenameva said:


> Based on the last few pages on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...n/802762-modelo-720-first-fine-imposed-3.html I think the investor is known to us and is actually Micronesian. Señor Rabbitcat, 'fess up.


Ah, so that was Mary's infallible get rich quick tip.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Ah, so that was Mary's infallible get rich quick tip.


Yes, 7000 people paid me £10 each....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

el romeral said:


> Maybe the investors would also like to purchase Malaga airport's second runway and fire station - both are brand new and virtually unused:rofl: .
> 
> My impression is that there were many more part built buildings around the countryside at the end of the 90's than there are now? :typing:


Yes there are.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apologies to soulboy. I have reposted this on this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/684297-you-couldnt-make-up-thread-14.html#post7757194 with some more articles. I didn't see this thread as I was out of circulation for a while


----------

